# Connexion à une TimeCapsule depuis iPhone/iPad



## yokoult09 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
avant de vous expliquer mon problème, je vais vous dire de quel matériel je dispose (non pas pour me vanter ou quoi mais pour que vous puissiez bien me dire ce dont j'ai besoin):
1 Time Capsule branchée sur mon modem sur laquelle je fais mes sauvegardes sans fil
1 iPhone 4S et 1 iPad 2
1 Macbook Pro Retina 13"

Sur ma Time Capsule, je stocke toutes mes photos, tous mes films ainsi que toute ma musique.
Mon but : pouvoir accéder à tout mon contenu multimédia depuis tous mes appareils, depuis chez moi (en local) et depuis l'extérieur.

En gros, pour le moment, je sais accéder à ma TimeCapsule depuis mon macbook en local. Pour le reste, rien. 
Quelle application iPhone/iPad me permettrait d'accéder au contenu (aussi bien documents Office que lire des vidéos en AVI que lire ma musique MP3 et visionner mes photos JPG). Je connais Files Browser mais lui ne lit pas les AVI. Je connais aussi Air Video mais lui comme son nom l'indique ne fait que les vidéos. Connaissez-vous une app qui gère tout?

Je voudrais également savoir si je peux me connecter à ma TimeCapsule depuis une AppleTV pour diffuser mon contenu directement sur ma télévision (sans passer par le macbook ou l'iPad/iPhone, ça je sais qu'avec la fonction recopie d'écran ça fonctionnerait...).

D'un autre côté, je me demande si dans mon cas, un Network Space 2 2To de Lacie ne me conviendrait pas mieux que la TimeCapsule?

Voilà j'attends vos réponses!

Merci d'avance! 

Antoine


----------



## EricD. (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai presque la même config que toi, sauf que je dispose d'une Time Capsule ET du Network Space 2, mais je n'ai pas d'Apple TV.

Il est impossible de streamer du contenu vidéo depuis une Time Capsule. Pour cela, il faut un disque réseau avec serveur vidéo (ce dont ne dispose pas la TC), et un récepteur compatible (je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de l'Apple TV).

Autant être clair de suite: le Network Space 2 2To est super quand il s'agit de streamer des films vers la TV (j'ai utilisé ma PS3 et ma Xbox pour lire sur la TV, ainsi que l'iPhone et l'iPad avec une lecteur vidéo), mais c'est un vrai désastre concernant les sauvegardes Time Machine et la sécurité des données.

En deux ans, ce NAS m'a corrompu deux fois l'intégralité des données qu'il contenait (plutôt génant pour un backup, non?).

Je crois que ce NAS va partir sur eBay très bientôt. 

Je pense m'orienter vers un modèle de réseau où la TC serait réservée au backup Time Machine et au stockage de fichiers, tandis qu'un NAS avec serveur multimédia me servirait à stocker les films destinées à être lu par les machines du réseau.


----------



## neoback45 (24 Novembre 2012)

EricD. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai presque la même config que toi, sauf que je dispose d'une Time Capsule ET du Network Space 2, mais je n'ai pas d'Apple TV.
> 
> ...



Bien sur que si que c'est possible de streamé de la vidéo ou musique sur l'iPad depuis la Time capsule!simplement avec filebrowser ça fonctionne


----------



## yokoult09 (4 Décembre 2012)

Désolé je n'étais pas abonné à la conversation donc je n'avais pas reçu vos réponse!
En gros, connaissant mes besoins, que me conseillez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------

